# 69 Gto Ra 4 10 Bolt Rear Casting # ????



## gtopercy (Nov 11, 2008)

anyone have info on the correct casting number for a 1969 GTO RA IV rear end casting number? also where the "N" code would be located on it?

thanks !
[email protected]


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Casting number is 9795084,


----------

